# Poetry in LotR



## The_Swordmaster (Feb 26, 2003)

*What Is Your Favoritre Song?*

What is favorite song in the LOTR and the Hobbit?


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 26, 2003)

Cool thread. Umm, i like the "All that is gold does not glitter", but thats not a song. Ahh, yes, i know.... Gimli's song in Moria: _In Moria, In Khazad-dum_ 



> The world was young, the mountains green,
> No stain yet on the Moon was seen,
> No words were laid on stream on stone,
> When Durin woke and walked alone...




YES, I LOVE IT!!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 26, 2003)

_GilGalad the elven King
Of him the harpers sadly sing
Of the last whoms realm was fair and free
Between the mountains and the see

His sword was long his lance was keen
His shining helm afar was seen
The countless stars of heaven's field
Reflected on his silver shield

But long ago he rode away
Now were he dwelleth, none can say
For into darkness fell his Star
In Mordor, where the Shadows are_


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Feb 26, 2003)

umm i have to say the song that is about gandalf in lothlorien.


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 26, 2003)

geez, i forgot about that song MorgulKing, its awesome!!! Nice choice!


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 26, 2003)

I think I'll go with Sam's song in the Tower of Cirth Ungol:

"In western lands beneath the Sun,
the flowers may rise in Spring,
the trees may bud, the waters run,,
the merry finches sing.
Or there maybe 'tis cloudless night
and swaying beeches bear
the Elven-stars as jewels white
amid their branching hair.

Though here at journey's end I lie
in darkness buried deep,
beyond all towers strong and high,
beyond all mountains steep,
above all shadows rides the Sun
and Stars forever dwell.
I will not say the Day is done,
nor bid the Stars farewell."


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 26, 2003)

Very hard question! One of my favorite things about Tolkien's books are the songs. I don't think I really have a favorite. I keep choosing one, then changing it. I like Bilbo's walking song. The Ent's song. Galadriel's song... all of them! The only ones I have memorized are all of the ones I've already said (not the Ent song), Gil- galad, Frodo's inn song, the one the hobbits sing leaving the Shire, Sam's troll song, Frodo's Gandalf song... and that's about all I know, and those are my favorites. I also like the Lay of Luthien, and will try to learn it.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 27, 2003)

While I love the Ent's marching to war song, I think my absolute favorite is the Dwarves' song from the begining of _The Hobbit_.


----------



## Theoden_king (Feb 27, 2003)

> Then Aragorn sang:
> Through Rohan over fen and field where the long grass grows
> The West Wind comes walking, and about the walls it goes
> "What news from the West, O wandering wind, do you bring me tonight?
> ...



This is my favourite song, very emotional


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 27, 2003)

I am always most touched by Elven songs. My favourite is the lament of Galadriel:



> I sang of leaves, of leaves of gold, and leaves of gold there grew:
> Of wind I sang, a wind there came and in the branches blew.
> ...



I also think that the Ents and Entwives' song is wonderful:



> When Spring unfolds the beechen leaf, and sap is in the bough; When light is on the wild-wood stream, and wind is on the brow; When stride is long, and breath is deep, and keen the mountain-air, Come back to me! Come back to me, and say my land is fair!
> ...


----------



## Aulë (Feb 27, 2003)

_The Road goes ever on and on
Down from the door where it began.
Now far ahead the Road has gone,
And I must follow, if I can,
Pursuing it with eager feet,
Until it joins some larger way
Where many paths and errands meet.
And whither then? I cannot say._

and it's _Hobbit_ variation;

_Roads go ever ever on,
Over rock and under tree,
By caves where never sun has shone,
By streams that never find the sea:
Over snow by winter sown,
And through the merry flowers of June,
Over grass and over stone,
And under mountains in the moon.

Roads go ever ever on
Under cloud and under star,
Yet feet that wandering have gone
Turn at last to home afar,
Eyes that fire and sword have seen
And horror in the halls of stone
Look at last on meadows green
And trees and hills they long have known. 

_


----------



## Niniel (Feb 27, 2003)

It's very hard to pick one, because I like almost all of them. But I think I'd say
-Merry and Pippin's farewell song
-Galadriel's song of Eldamar ('I sang of leaves')
-Legolas' song of the sea
-The fall of Gil-Galad


----------



## HobbitFeet (Feb 27, 2003)

I liked Sam's song in Cirith Ungol the best, for some reason.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 27, 2003)

*Song*

Got to be Bilbo's bath song from 'Conspiracy Unmasked'.

I love that!

I actually wrote it out in felt-tip pen in my younger days, and my Grandmother has it still pinned on her bathroom wall.

I often re-read it when i have a bath there.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 27, 2003)

Great choice Pippin_Took!

Another one i loved, that the movie kind of expanded on:

_Something something...
Wash my tears, and dwown my woe
But there still beeee many miles to go!

Sweet is the sound of the pouring rain
And the stream that falls from hill to plain
Better than song, or rippling brook
IS A MUG OF BEER INSIDE THIS TOOK!_


----------



## gilgalad (Mar 1, 2003)

I agree with ithrynluin, the song of the Ents and Entwifes always struck a chord with me for some reason.


----------



## Huan (Mar 1, 2003)

The road goes ever on and on.........

just nice, simple and gives one a sense of excitement and all the new lands and places that one can and will visit in the future.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 1, 2003)

Yes. the full version is in my post above


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Mar 21, 2003)

I have to say my favorite song is about the entwives. I don't know why I like it so much. Maybe it's cause I thought the ents were awesome.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 21, 2003)

You guys like your entwives!


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Mar 21, 2003)

I don't know why but, the ents always was one of my favorite creatures that tolkien ever made. They have a sad story about the entwives and I liked it.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 21, 2003)

Burial Song of Theoden.

_Out of doudt, out of dark, to the day's rising 
he rode singing in the sun, sword unsheathing. 
Hope he rekindled, and in hope ended;
over death, over dread, over doom lifted
out of loss, out of life, unto long glory._

Rest In Peace King of Rohan.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Mar 26, 2003)

My favorite two (they share the first position) are:

the song that the fellowship sings when Boromir dies and is place onto the boat into Anduin.

the road goes ever on..


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ol'gaffer _
> *the song that the fellowship sings when Boromir dies and is place onto the boat into Anduin.
> *



Finally someone agrees with me, the song is written in full in my post on the first page.


----------



## Carantalath (Mar 26, 2003)

I like Gimli's song in Moria and Gil-Galad's song (I forget where that was in the book). I'm rereading the trilogy right now and I'm only on the Fellowship of the Ring so I'll have to come back and see if my choice changes after reading it again.


----------



## ShootingStar (Apr 10, 2003)

What do you think of the poetry in LotR? Do you have a favorite poem/song from it? I love all of them! Don't you think Tolkien was a talented poet? 

The one that I think sums up the feeling of the bittersweet ending of RotK is Bilbo's last one (as far as I know its his last).

I sit beside the fire and think
of all that I have seen,
of meadow-flowers and butterflies
in summers that have been;

Of yellow leaves and gossamer
in autumns that there were,
with morning mist and silver sun
and wind upon my hair.

I sit beside the fire and think
of how the world will be
when winter comes without a spring
that I shall ever see.

For still there are so many things 
that I have never seen:
in every wood in every spring
there is a different green.

I sit beside the fire and think
of people long ago,
and people who will see a world
that I will never know.

But all the while I sit and think
of times that were before,
I listen for returning feet
and voices at the door.


----------



## pohuist (Apr 10, 2003)

My long time favourite is:

When winter first begins to bite 
And stones crack in frosty night
When pools are black and trees are bare
'Tis evil in the wild to fare.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 10, 2003)

I still get chills down my spine whenever I read the Ents' songs as they march to wage war on Isengard.


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Apr 10, 2003)

His poetry is, I think, one of the most under appreciated aspects of his writing. My personal favorite from LotR is probably "Namarie" - and that's particularly impressive since not only did he write it; he also invented the language that it's in. I'm also rather fond of Aragorn's Beren and Luthien poem and Sam's song in Cirith Ungol.


----------



## ShootingStar (Apr 11, 2003)

His poetry is one of my favorite things in the books. Also I always wondered if he ever had tunes for the songs. I wish they could have been included in the movies.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 11, 2003)

> Also I always wondered if he ever had tunes for the songs.



Donald Swan, a musician who I've never heard of except in connection to Tolkien, wrote music for some of Tolkien's songs. It was published under the title _The Road Goes Ever On_.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 11, 2003)

I love most of the poetry in LOTR- especially Legolas's song of the Sea, Namarië, and Merry and Pippin's farewell song. But not all Tolkien's poetry is good; currently I'm reading the Book of Lost Tales, and some of the poems are not very good at all; weird rhyming schemes, weird rhythm, and strange words. I think on the whole Tolkien was a better writer than a poet, but the poems in LOTR are certainly his best.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 11, 2003)

> The world was young, the mountains green,
> No Stain yet on the moon was seen,
> No words were laid on steam or stone,
> When Durin walked and walked alone





> The leaves were long, the grass was green
> The Hemlock Umbels tall and fair,
> And in the glade a light was seen,
> Of stars in shadow shimmering





> Togather we will take the road that leads into the west
> And far away will find a land where both our hearts may rest.



Some favorite parts from the top of my head.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 11, 2003)

One of my personal favorites:

All that is gold does not glitter, 
Not all those who wander are lost; 
The old that is strong does not wither, 
Deep roots are not reached by the frost 
From the ashes a fire shall be woken, 
A light from the shadows shall spring; 
Renewed shall be blade that was broken: 
The crownless again shall be king.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 11, 2003)

_ Gil-galad the elven King
Of him the harpers sadly sing
Of the last who's realm was fair and free
Between the mountain and the sea.

His sword was long his lance was keen,
His shining helm afar was seen.
The countless stars of Heavens feild
Reflected upon his silver shield.

But long ago he rode away
Now where he dwelleth none can say
For into darkness fell his star
In Mordor, where the shadows are _

Ive always loved that one...


----------



## Thindraug_2 (Apr 11, 2003)

_Three rings for the elven-kings under the sky,_ 
_Seven for the dwarf-lords in their halls of stone,_
_Nine for mortal men doomed to die,_ 
_One for the Dark lord on his dark throne_ 
_In the land of Mordor where the shadow lie._ 
_One ring to rule them all, one ring to find them,_ 
_One ring to bring them together and in the darkness bind them_
_In the land of Mordor where the shadow lie'._


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 11, 2003)

Ahhh... the old Classic...


----------



## Thindraug_2 (Apr 11, 2003)

well that was because I can't get it out of my head


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 11, 2003)

Haha... 

When I say it, I say

Three for the elven kings under the sky
Nine for the Mortal Men doomed to die
7 for the dwarf lords... yada yada


As oposed to:

Three for the elven kings under the sky
7 for the dwarf lords in their halls of stone
9 for the mortal men doomed....yada yada.

I think it just sounds better when the Dwarf line and the Men line are switched around.


----------



## ShootingStar (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm in the process of trying to memorize all my favorite Tolkien poetry (and I think it will be a very long process!) So far I have memorized the one about the rings, the lament for gandalf, the one about aragorn, and the one about gil-galad. Today I think the one about Gil-Galad is my favorite, but it may be different tomorrow.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 12, 2003)

Haha... Keep us up-dated! This is the thread!


----------

